# Karpfenmontagen ausbringen



## Lukas (Südtirol) (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo
wollte fragen ob jemand von euch seine Karpfenmontagen mit einem Boot\Schlauchboot ausbringt.
Ich möchte mir eines kaufen. Kann mir jemand ein gutes Schlauchboot empfehlen?(Wenn möglich nicht zu teuer)|rolleyes

Danke im voraus

                                  Lukas


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Nur zum Rausbringen oder hast du noch weitere Anforderungen?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Zum Rausbringen und füttern.


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Dann reicht son einfaches Schlauchboot (Badeboote halt). In Grün ist es nicht so knallig.


----------



## M4STERM4X (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

na dann hol dir doch einfach so nen 30 euro boot ausm discounter... mach ich mit meinem kumpel auch immer! es ist dann auch möglich, mit dem ding fische zu drillen.


mfg max:vik:


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

danke


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Und wenn man sein ganzes Angelzeug mit dem Boot auf den Platz bringen möcht welches Boot ist dazu gut geeignet??


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> Und wenn man sein ganzes Angelzeug mit dem Boot auf den Platz bringen möcht welches Boot ist dazu gut geeignet??



Dann solltest Du mindestens 270cm Gesamtlänge, ein festes Gewebematerial (z.B. Decitex 1.100) und auch dick dimensionierte Schlauchdurchmesser von 40cm+ einplanen. Preislich geht das je nach Bodenvariante bei ca. 750 Euro los.

Mehr bzw. größer ist komfortabler und sicherer, aber auch teurer, schwerer und sperriger vom Transportmaß.

Du kannst ja mal nach Allroundmarin oder Plastimo die Augen auf halten, Bombard, Zodiac, Quicksilver, Yam usw. sind ebenfalls klasse.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Danke Markus


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> Und wenn man sein ganzes Angelzeug mit dem Boot auf den Platz bringen möcht welches Boot ist dazu gut geeignet??



Deswegen hatte ich gefragt. Am besten dann ein Boot mit feterem Boden und den von Markus genannten Eigenschaften.Wird nur leider teuer, sperrig und schwer.


----------



## karpfen2986 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Wenn du ein Schlauchboot zum füttern und Montage rausbringen suchst kann ich dir das hier empfehlen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauchboot-COL...ryZ81637QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist nicht teuer, hat im Vergleich zu den Booten von Aldi, Lidl etc.  ne dickere und ziemlich strapazierfähige Hülle und was ich ganz besonders praktisch finde:
In der Mitte ist ne Abtrennung!
Dass ist vorallem praktisch wenn mit Partikel fütterst (Maissoße)  oder einen Karpfen ins Boot heben willst
--> man wird nicht selber dreckig und nass, sondern nur der abgetrennte Bereich!


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Bei uns in Verein bringen viele ihr Montage mit dem Schnorchel raus.

Sehr fängig weil:
Man kann sich genau die freinen Stellen im Kraut raussuchen.
Man kennt die Bodenbeschaffenheit.
Man findet Muschelbänge, Fressruten und Fresspuren im Sand.
Die Fressspuren sehen so aus wie viele kleine Minikrater.

Mit Flossen und ein bissl Übung ist es ein leichtes auf 5-6m zu kommen und die Tiefe langt allemal.
Meist wird nur in 2-5m tiefe gefischt.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## karpfen2986 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*



interloper schrieb:


> Bei uns in Verein bringen viele ihr Montage mit dem Schnorchel raus!


 
Mach ich auch, jedoch nur in Verbindung mit nem Boot!
d.h. ich fahre raus, steig dann ins Wasser und fahre dann mit der Rute wieder zurück!
Hier ist wieder die Abtrennung vom beschriebenen Boot sehr praktisch--> zurückrudern in der Nässekammer, drillen und füttern im Trockenteil!:vik:


----------



## karpfen2986 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

hier gibts übrigens ne super Bauanleitung für den Eigenbau einer Bodenplatte fürs Schlauchboot!

http://www.cipro.de/home.htm

unter Tipps und Tricks und dann auf: Bootsplatte im Eigenbau


----------



## Le Vilain (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

also wir schwimmen unsere montagen auch immer raus... 

die Neuen Müllermilch PET Dosen da eignen sich wunderbar.. 
Bissken Wasser rein.. paar boilies klein machen montage rein.. deckel ganz leicht drauf schrauben (damit das vorfach nicht kaputt geht) ab in die Schwimmshorts mit der Pulle und dann ab im Wasser.. so kannst du wie "interloper" es schon beschrieben hat dir die besten Stellen aussuchen...und auch punktgenau füttern..- kannst die boilies sogar im kreis oder im rechteck um deinen Köder plazieren -
Muschelbänke ect. und so kannst du dann ja auch die Ruten für den nächsten Tag fertig machen... z.B Muschel boilies auf die muschelbank ect. #6


----------



## zrako (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

rausschwimmen?
nehmt doch gleich ne harpune mit!!


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Danke für eure Ratschläge. Ich werd sie mal versuchen.


----------



## M4STERM4X (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

mit nem bisschen geschick und nicht zu starkem wind schaffst du es auch, dein angelgepäck mit nem "discounter-boot" rumzufahren.


----------



## :KarpfenKönig: (8. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

wieso eigentlich vom schlauchboot karpfen angeln ? ist der see so groß das man nicht so weit werfen kann ?(wo die karpfen sind) 

gruß daniel


----------



## Knigge007 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Ich habe mir erst kürzlich auch eins gekauft bei Amazon gabs das um die Hälfte als sonst, und ich bin heilfroh das es 3m lang ist, Kollege hat eins mit 2,5m da kannst kaum zu zweit aufs Boot mit Eimer und so....



Hier das habe ich = http://www.intexpool.de/product_info.php?refID=2&products_id=401

Gibt auch noch das 2er und 1er... wie gesagt bei Amazon hab ich meins für 30€ bekommen NEU orig. verpackt.


Whenke hat auch eins um die 70€ aber das ist serh gelb... sieht komisch aus... da gefällt mir das grün besser.

Der Fish Hunter war mir zu teuer, ist wohl eh nix besseres als die billigeren Angler Gummischlauchboote.


----------



## mmelch21 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Unbedingt mit der Angelrute rausfahren.
PLatz nicht makieren sondern irgendwie merken. Ansonsten 5 meter hinter dem Platz makieren.
Dannaxch anfüttern und die rute auslegen.
Beim auslegen unbedingt bedenken das blei leich zu dir ziehen bis es am grund angelangt ist.
So ist der Haken zum Blei gescpannt und der fisch kann den Köder Nicht mehr so leich auspucken.


----------



## Lupus (9. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Hier wurde ja jetzt schon vieles geschrieben was richtig ist...meine Erfahrung mit 3 Badebooten...sie halten nur eine Saison an unseren Kiesgruben! Dann haben sie ein Loch!!

Zum transport von Tackel sind si absolut nicht geeignet und Lukas das ist wirklich gefährlich wenn du vor hast mit einem solchen Boot auf einem größeren Gewässer überzusetzen!! Das würde ich wirklich lassen !!!!!
Für eine solche Aktion solltest du schon auf ein stabiles Boot mit Boden zurückgreifen! Die Marken wurden ja bereits genannt!Ab 500.- bist du dabei!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Postal (10. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen ausbringen*

Tach

Schau dir mal die Boote von Seatec an. Die sind robust, haben einen festen Boden, sogar einen Heckspiegel für nen Motor und dabei kosten sie noch nicht mal wirklich viel. Ich hab das 2 m Modell und bin sehr zufrieden damit

Gruß
Andree


----------

